# How to import a laptop!



## futuristically_ancient (Jul 21, 2005)

I saw on the US website of HP, that laptops wid d best configs were avbl there for nearly 80k!!!! Thats reaaaalll cheap as compared to d prices in India! Imagine ... a laptop of 3 Ghz, 1 GB DDR RAM, 256MD ATI graphics card, 17 inch screen, etc etc etc ... ! Maaaaaaaaaan!

DOES NE1 IMPORT LAPTOPS INTO INDIA? OR CAN SUM1 TEMME HOW CAN A LAPTOP B IMPORTED?!?!?!?  

will pay ne custom duty  ... !


----------



## super_i_man (Jul 25, 2005)

the cost will be prohibitive, if u pay duties.


----------



## futuristically_ancient (Jul 25, 2005)

Import duty on laptops? ...  Not much. Not more than ...maybe ... 30-40%. That aint much. So ... even if i take d duty for 100%, i'll pay. I'll b payin 1.6 lakhs for d LATEST in technology!

NO HARM!
NO PAIN!


----------

